# Did you see this at the Transworld?



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

*Did you see this at Transworld?*

http://http://youtube.com/watch?v=IDlUcbBdmbII thought this was cool, The Skeletron:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Unreal!*

I've seen those things before. They're effin' rad! But they put a hurtin' on the bank account! No pricing up yet for the skeletron animated body to go with the skull...


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow!!!

Well I can always dream.......


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's what they said about pricing;

The SkeleTron was just a prototype. Final version available in August for $2999 plus $1599 for the skull. Limited supply of SkeleTrons. They need to be ordered now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

so...$4,600, eh? I have to admit, I need a new/used car before I bought one of those.


----------



## St Dracula (Apr 12, 2008)

That amazing. If I only had the money.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not for the casual amatuer home haunter at all. It's for pro haunts, or those with pro budgets, but it does inspire, doesn't it?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, so who is gonna post a how to on this one?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I do know the skelly is custom made and it runs off of the most expensive servos available. I don't think this is a project for a home haunter, unless you have the means to mold your own plastic pieces.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I couldn't afford it. I stuck with the cheaper electronics.

But i did see this big funky ball. My dog would really want to pop this one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are nice 
(but I wouldnt pay that much even if I had the money)


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I actually bought the motion capture system and a couple of BOC to make my own... DT that coffin and stand next to the ball is now in my garage...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

tonguesandwich said:


> I actually bought the motion capture system and a couple of BOC to make my own... DT that coffin and stand next to the ball is now in my garage...


Did they give you the little spiders or what ever they had in there? I saw that ball there and I thought, my rott would go nuts. Then he would pop it like he does all the basketballs.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

DT..thats a sex ball..how could you miss that. I have one in my bedroom. The skulltronix dudes hooked me up with a cool shirt!!! They're my new heroes!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess they don't love me that well. A Sex Ball? How the hell do you....Ummmm....You know..


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that is nice. but frankly i would NEVER spend that sort of cash on any kind of prop. Its not worth THAT much in my opinion.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Mondo cool, but even if I ran a commercial haunt, I don't think I'd be real quick to spend a bazillion dollars on a single prop. You could spread that money out on a lot of scenery and a couple of actors with coordinated scripts. I guess if you're Disney-sized you could run a budget like that.

Sharper Image haunting... if yer loaded and it's worth it to you... hey have at it... take video...

Ya gotta admit... put together the prop quality, movement, voices, etc... those guys charge primo but they definitely turn out Primo stuff...


----------

